# Motorcycle is dry



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well guys, the weather finally co-operated and I was able to apply the finish to this project. It ended up getting over 30 coats of high gloss varnish. It was a real pain to have to cover all of my tools with drop sheets to have to spray this one. I hope you guys aren't tired of looking at it. This is the last post for this one, as there is nothing else to do to it. Thanks for all the support during the build and for looking at the final product.
For those who are new to the forum and are interested in the build thread, you can find it here.
For those that are curious as to what the motorcycle looked like prior to the finish, you can find that thread here.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

that is so amazing that i was speachles when i saw it. great job that is amazing.:thumbsup:


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

so thats full scale right you just have giant tools and work benches right


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Legendary. When you are rich and famous, remember the little people, okay? 

Rob


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

> so thats full scale right you just have giant tools and work benches right


 
I wish!!!! :laughing:




> Legendary. When you are rich and famous, remember the little people, okay?


 
Thanks Rob. Don't worry man, you, I definitely will never forget. You're one of the good ones in my books. :thumbsup:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

that is awsome Ken
does it roll?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

robert421960 said:


> that is awsome Ken
> does it roll?


 
Thanks and yes, it rolls. Tires are fully movable and so is the steering.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

That is truly fantastic. You're definitely a legend.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice work Ken. You should send a few pics to the people at Harley D headquarters. They would probably get a kick out of it. I still have my tool for checking for proper tension on the drive belt if you need to borrow it. :laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Hall of fame item right there man! Excellent work!


----------



## htank (Oct 25, 2010)

That is unbelievable! How big is it?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

It is approximately 22" long. Made completely from wood. No nails or any other metal on this one. Species were maple, oak, pine, poplar and unknown. :laughing: I'm not sure what kind of wood the frame was.............possibly spruce.


----------



## eigersa (Apr 17, 2011)

that's fantastic kenbo!


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Allow me to fall in the line of admirers. Absolutely fantastic :thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

firehawkmph said:


> Very nice work Ken. You should send a few pics to the people at Harley D headquarters. They would probably get a kick out of it.


I agree. Maybe they will offer you mucho dinero. Would you sell it to them, and if so what would be the bottom line?

It's absolutely awesome. You are very talented and have a great sense of artistic perspective, and the talent to make it happen.












 







.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> Maybe they will offer you mucho dinero. Would you sell it to them, and if so what would be the bottom line?


 


I have already had several offers (5) on this piece. One was for $1000.00 and I turned them all down. I'm not sure if I would sell this piece or not. I mean, this was the project that won the battle by having me put it away due to frustration, but I came back and won the war by completing it. It's kind of a milestone in my woodworking. The piece that almost beat me sort of thing. I don't think that I ever want to make another one, at least not of this scale, and I don't think that I want to part with this one. Don't get me wrong, if HD backed a truck load of money into my driveway, I would gift wrap it for them. :laughing: For now though, this one is just for me. It makes me feel good when I look at it and that is good enough for me.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Beautiful build kenbo. I second on sending hd a picture of it.
It would be interesting to know what they say to you. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Ckak (Jan 11, 2011)

*Wow*

I was checking out some projects while waiting for my wife to get ready when i found your bike its awesome. I thought i would send you a pic of mine. When i bought the bike it had split pipes and the extra lights up front like yours other then that its pretty much the same


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Awesome job Ken. Amazing to say the least. Really amazing.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Ken,
Not only are you a woodworker but you are a true artist!

I'm sitting here in awe!


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: All I have to say.


----------



## Savage (Apr 16, 2011)

That's too cool. My daughter wants me to buy her one! Hahaha. I've thought about building one of those with rockers on it for the kids to ride but nothing nearly that detailed. Great work!


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Maybe HD would trade you one of theirs for yours!


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy! Magnifico Ken :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:, I'm absolutely stumped for words. Which is a first for me :yes:.
Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy!


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Ken, you are a visionary. To picture it in your mind is one thing, to build it, that's just incredible. My hat's off to you. Fantastic job. You remind me of this guy. (This is a must watch video.)


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Kenbo, one of the most amazing wood projects I have ever seen! Great work! It has been a pleasure to follow this project.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

you and your 22'',

props to a nice piece,


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

ihackwood said:


> you and your 22''


 


:laughing: technically, this is the only 22" piece. The boat measures 23" :laughing:


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Ken that is Amazing work between the bike and your clock just gorgeous work. My Dad was like you with his bird carvings until us sons stepped in and showed him what people are willing to pay.$12000 for a small bird carving. He still does have some he just won't sell no matter the offer. When I was down he showed me a book. I can't remember the name of the carver but one of the best. When he was growing up and his mother asked what he wanted to do for a living. He replied a Master wood carver. She went outside and cut a piece of the log cabin they lived in and handed it to him. He carved a duck.
The duck is one of his most treasured possessions and sits on his mantle. He has had offers of over s million dollars from some of his followers. His last name is mecoy. Beautiful work I'm saving up.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Grainger Mcoy


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

MastersHand said:


> Grainger Mcoy


 
I'll be looking him up for sure. Thanks for the kind words and the information.


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

i thought the handlebars and the pitch of the front wheel were off. but since a pic of a real bike was posted, i can clearly see that i was mistaken. 

all i can say is wow, what a project... and what a finish. it truely does look lifelike.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

That is so cool. Amazing work Ken!


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Another fantastic piece of work! Glad you stayed after it and didn't let it beat you down. The detail is awesome! :notworthy:

John


----------

